# SAM Splints



## Jango (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone out there have good high resolution pictures of SAM splints in use?  I am  working on a training class on splinting and I am in need of some good pictures.  If anyone can be of help I would appreciate it!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 18, 2008)

*Sam splints!*

Hi Jango!  here is 2 email addresses for Sam splints, hope this helps! ^_^

info@sammedical.com

or

www.sammedical.com


----------



## Jango (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome!  I will try that and see what they hook me up with!


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2008)

I think it was on the SAM splint's website or somewhere else, if I recall...

I saw a make-shift C-Collar made from a Sam Splint...I wouldn't use it on a pt. if I had the real collar, as it seems it wouldn't be as stable


----------



## Jango (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are actually quite helpful, I am essentially teaching leg and arm splints.  The conditions they are operating in.....no c collars.  Although I am very interested in how well a sam would work in that capacity....better than nothing.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 23, 2008)

I was working on a class on splinting and got really frustrated because I couldn't find a good illustration of how to use a pillow to splint an ankle. Finally just grabbed a pillow, some duct tape and my oldest son and took one myself!


----------



## Jango (Apr 23, 2008)

I pretty much did just that....found an airman and told them they get to be famous.  Ahhh....the joys of being an NCO.  And yes.....despite SAMs having pictures on them and a nice detailed insert on how to use them.....NO ONE EVEN NOTICES THEM.


----------



## EMT815 (May 6, 2008)

I found this photo gallery on the SAM Medical Products website.
Hope it helps.

http://sammedical.com/gallery/main.php


----------



## karaya (May 6, 2008)

This image I photographed for the new Brady Paramedic Care (Bledsoe) book.  The SAM splint is used to hold a large trauma dressing in place.  It can easily be placed under and around the patient with minimal movement of the patient.  Fold back the ends and use kerlex, etc. to bind the SAM splint snug to hold the trauma dressing in place.

Ray


----------



## John E (May 7, 2008)

*Now that right there...*

is an imaginative way to use a SAM.

Ray, I noticed you're from St. Louis, what high school did you go to?

I went to Kirkwood, now living in SoCal.

Welcome to the forums too by the way.

John E.


----------



## mikie (May 7, 2008)

John E said:


> Ray, I noticed you're from St. Louis, what high school did you go to?



That is THE question one asks another if you're from St. Louis!

-I would know because I'm from there


----------



## karaya (May 7, 2008)

John E said:


> is an imaginative way to use a SAM.
> 
> Ray, I noticed you're from St. Louis, what high school did you go to?
> 
> ...



Yes it is an imaginative way to use the splint.  I meant to ask Bledose if this was his brainchild.  I went to McCluer North high school.

Ray


----------



## John E (May 7, 2008)

*that and...*

who has the best toasted ravioli...quintessential St. Louis questions.

I miss a lot of what I took for granted when I lived there. Seems like the only times I go back now is for family funerals.


John E.

P.S. So Mikie333, what high school did you go to?


----------



## karaya (May 7, 2008)

John E said:


> who has the best toasted ravioli...quintessential St. Louis questions...



Hmmm, Gitto's on the Hill?

Ray


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2008)

SAMSplints are also great as improvised c-collars-- let me try to dig up some good photos of them...


----------



## mikie (May 11, 2008)

John E said:


> P.S. So Mikie333, what high school did you go to?




I went to Whitfield (private school in Town & Country/Creve Coeur)


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 11, 2008)

Jango said:


> Those are actually quite helpful, I am essentially teaching leg and arm splints.  The conditions they are operating in.....no c collars.  Although I am very interested in how well a sam would work in that capacity....better than nothing.



I doubt they would be helpful at all for C-spine- in fact I would not try it because it could cause further harm. If you dont have a c-collar available, best bet is to manually hold the pt in C-spine until backup or PI arrives


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 11, 2008)

Kimmy Schaub said:


> I doubt they would be helpful at all for C-spine- in fact I would not try it because it could cause further harm. If you dont have a c-collar available, best bet is to manually hold the pt in C-spine until backup or PI arrives



And what happens if you're in a MCI and run out of C-Collars?  While I admit using a SAM Splint as a C-Collar is not the first choice of spinal immobilization, it will work in a pinch.  We've actually practiced this in training, and it works just as well as a traditional one when done correctly.


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2008)

SAMSplints are used extensivly in Wilderness Medicine. For a spinal injury that is miles or days away from EMS/MDs, they work well. Again, when bent correctly, they have many, many uses.


----------



## zacdav89 (Jun 30, 2008)

i've seen the sam splint used as a for c spine and it works well in the absents of a actual c-collar. great for wildernes stuff as said above, i have 3 i pack in my SAR kit.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2008)

*SAM splint*

The SAM folks seem very helpful, email 'em and they may have more stuff for you. 
I posted earlier that I tried the SAM C collar on myself, and it worked wonderfully, but as with any SAM application it has to be done right and in the C collar case it is a custom application. After use I use a rolling pin to get the wrinkles back out. I've actually used the splint on patients twice, once on an abducted shoulder dislocation (not common), and once as a volar splint for a Colles fracture. With enough Medirip (cheap better cousin of Coban) it works like a charm and no tape goo.
It's a cast iron b#*ch to get people to learn how to use it properly, though. I suggest letting them play with it, lots of trial and error.


----------



## zacdav89 (Jun 30, 2008)

yea but it becomes a great adatable tool for an ever changing job site. i love using them


----------



## Jango (Jul 1, 2008)

They are quite nice, in the military we use them ALOT.....I just don't have any pics of them that are worth a damn...


----------



## EMT192229 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.brooksidepress.org/Products/OperationalMedicine/DATA/operationalmed/MOLLEBag/SAMSplint.htm

these are some of the pics i found when i checked the web, i hope they help you out


----------

